# WIN10 users: Sonarworks on system audio with ASIO drivers?



## karelpsota (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi there,

Just built my first PC and need to send all my audio from DAW, Youtube, etc... through the same calibration VST's.

On my Mac, I use Audio-Hijack to add plugins right before my speaker out.

On WIN10, I have Sonarworks Systemwide, but I can't get Ableton to run through it with the ASIO mode.
The WASAPI mode works fine, but it sounds garbage and it has way too high latency.

At this point, I'm trying other apps like EffectRack64 but run into the same issues with ASIO.

Any tips appreciated.

-Karel


----------



## ghobii (Jul 3, 2020)

SonarWorks has a plugin for your DAW. I believe they recommend that over systemwide for DAW use because it has lower latency.


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 3, 2020)

ghobii said:


> SonarWorks has a plugin for your DAW. I believe they recommend that over systemwide for DAW use because it has lower latency.



Indeed, but I don't want any calibration VST in my DAW because I will forget it's ON while rendering.

There has to be something like this for WIN10 wit low latency?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 3, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> Indeed, but I don't want any calibration VST in my DAW because I will forget it's ON while rendering.
> 
> There has to be something like this for WIN10 ?


When you're rendering and SW is on in your DAW, at the end of the export it will give you a message indicating that it was on and that it should've been turned off. At least that's how it behaves for me in Cubase.
During a session I remember a tracking engineer telling the producer about running it system-wide to avoid that problem, but apparently as ghobii stated that might introduce extra latency (I'm taking his word for it as I can't verify that). 

Cheers


----------

